# Frustrated



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, there is obviously so much talent given freely to this forum, I have been in business for 40 years and have always seen quality rise to the top, this forum has so much to offer yet it seems to frustrate those that would help. I cannot tell you how often I have not been able to access the site, and in frustration I have given up. Often even posting I have waited up to 10 minutes for a submit to take. A quick post is not possible so I have given up on it. The problem is not my end, I have instance access to almost every site and certainly no problems with the dozen or so forums I frequent. On most other forums I know who the admins are on this one I have no Idea, is this a good practice?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Have you read any of the threads in the staff room about the problems we're having with servers and software upgrades? It's a known problem, and is being worked on.

TSF admin: *Jason* and *Horse*


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

I am having the same problems . . very frustrateing! Jason seems to be working on it.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

It is frustrating and I realise that it is urgently being worked on - I hope that our newer members show some patience and don't just give up for other pastures.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Unfortunately the latest effort to try & speed things up has resulted in a major headache that made things worse rather than better. Patience is the golden word until things improve .. we have seen better times believe me, But Good Old Murphy is sitting on the sidelines having a laugh at us whilst proving his *theory of evolution* .. "any minor change requires more minor changes"


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

Only time I get any slowness is when i load the home page. Any other page after the first connection is fine.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Mine seems to be 'time-related', the 1st 5-10 minutes are nice 'n' speedy, but it slows down drastically from then on.

I found that closing my browser (both I.E. 7/8 and Mozilla Seamonkey) then re-opening it speeds things up, but not for long....


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Edit: - No 'Edit' button :grin:

It's also 'thread-size' related - New threads with very few posts load almost instantly, whereas threads with loads of pages take a helluva lot longer....

I hope this helps with the diagnosis :smile:


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

carsey said:


> Only time I get any slowness is when i load the home page. Any other page after the first connection is fine.


I'm the same Chris - you must be on the same special Scottish server as me...:grin:


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

i am sure admin are just as frustrated as the rest of with the current problem and are working like beavers to correct it as quickly as possible


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Yep, just offering words of possible help and hopeful encouragement :grin: ray:


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

Make sense. I also noticed that things were slow, almost every other website I go to is faster than TSF.


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

koala said:


> Have you read any of the threads in the staff room about the problems we're having with servers and software upgrades? It's a known problem, and is being worked on.
> 
> TSF admin: *Jason* and *Horse*


Don't forget *Midnight Tech* :grin:


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Oops! Sorry, Midnight. :redface: :grin:


----------



## manic (Aug 2, 2005)

Been with tsf for awhile now. Never can remember a time when things 
were this laggy, or times out as much as it has. Although today the site
seems pretty snappy. Im sure the powers that be are working on it.
But I will say that TSF is the best tech forum out there, if not for anything 
else but the courtesy factor/knowledge. I would rather be slow and
laggy than fast and insulting, cant stand that. It will come around,
patience is a virtue,,,:sigh:


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, when you get to my age patience is about all you've got. Thanks for the heads up on the admins. My concern is for the forum (I agree it is one of, if not the best). Many times I have not responded to threads where I could have helped either I respond then "submit" just hangs or I cannot get past the main thread page, when I do get on I notice quite a number of OP's have probably moved on since you do not hear back from them. Pity you guy's aren't located here in Aus my tech's would have this sorted.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

This is strange for me because TSF has never been faster for me.

odd?
I used to get what you guys were experiencing all the and now I don't. The only thing I do get with regularity is how its says I should wait 30 seconds between posts, but it did post correctly. I back to the page and refresh and my post is there.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

jenae said:


> Pity you guy's aren't located here in Aus my tech's would have this sorted.



Offer your assistance to Jason .. So much can be done these days using networking tools and maybe a few more "Heads" throwing ideas in the basket might help .. he wisely put the task of getting the load balancer working into someone else's hands and maybe they could do with some fresh blood :grin:


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Well, someone's doing something right, TSF has been a lot more responsive today :4-clap:


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

it thinks it's a dance server from here
it doing the slow foxtrot


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

One thread I replied to today was still slow.


----------



## manic (Aug 2, 2005)

Still laggy sometimes. Comes and goes, no method to the madness:grin:


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

same here .. one minute fast as light and the next doing the funeral march


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

Done_Fishin said:


> same here .. one minute fast as light and the next doing the funeral march


Same as well, but seems to be reversed over the last few hours here.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Still butt ugly here . . My new routine is to click on a link to a post . . go check a few posts on TSG . . check a few on Fodors Travel Forum and come back . . by then it may or may not be up.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

I don't get those slowdowns... I wonder if anyone else using Bell DSL at around 4mb/s actual DSL speed in Ottawa who use TSF are getting these slowdowns?


----------

